# New Yorker, moving to Texas



## charlydevo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, everybody.  My name is Charlie.  I'm a newly-raised Mason from The Lodge of Antiquity in Brentwood, New York.  I am a federal Criminal Investigator.  I've just received a transfer to San Antonio.  I plan to live in New Braunfels.  Any NB Brothers on here?  If so, I hope to see you soon.  My first stop after I move will be the lodge.  Thanks.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 31, 2009)

I am not from the NB area, but welcome to Texas anyhow!!


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to Texas Brother!  I am sure someone on here will be able to point you in the right direction.  NB is a great area to live...beautiful area of Texas.  Again welcome!


----------



## LRG (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow- Welcome to Texas Brother.
Lucky you, New Braunfels is an absolute. The best time, down the Guadalupe River


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Brother.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to Texas brother and Welcome to San Antone


----------



## david918 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum brother Charlie


----------



## TexMass (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome to Texas my Brother.  My ex-Father in law is a Past Master of NB lodge as well as Past Potentate of the Alzafar Shrine in San Antonio in 2000.  He was called by the GAOTU in September of 2006.  You will love the area and the people.  Eat a sausage on a stick for me.  We don't see much of that in Maine.


----------



## 4thgenPM (Apr 2, 2009)

Brother, I happen to see the WM of New Braunfels Lodge quite regularly. If you will send me a private message with your contact information, I will be sure to give it to him.  I'm a member of the Lodge in San Marcos, but don't make it down there as often as I would like.  You'll love the area!


----------



## jackk (Apr 2, 2009)

welcome to texas bro.charlie, hope you grow to love our state as much as we do ! i grew up out at canyon lake which i know ya'll will enjoy.


----------



## Old Texan (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to Texas Brother. I feel sure you will love Texas and the area around NB.


----------



## TCShelton (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Apr 7, 2009)

I moved out here from Arizona last year, one thing I can tell you brother, get used to the crazy inclement weather, it likes to throw lots of curve balls! >.<


----------



## Joey (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome Brother! The New Braunfels area is one of the most beautiful in the state. And, as you will soon find out..... There are MANY Lodges around your area.

I am Worshipful Master of Gonzales Lodge #30 which is only about a 45 min. drive southeast of New Braunfels. Hopefully one day you can make it over this direction for a stated meeting.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome to another "transplant". Brother Joey, wife and I have talked about a trip your way in early October, kind of an educational time for our youngest daughter. They both have taken a liking to Texas history, especially anything dealing with Masonry. Maybe some of the others would like to join then as well.


----------



## Joey (Apr 11, 2009)

That would be AWESOME! Our annual Come & Take It Festival is going to be on October 2nd,3rd & 4th this year. http://www.gonzalestexas.com/comeandtakeit.asp The Most Worshipful Grand Master and other Grand Lodge Officers will be here for a private meal on Friday night and then they will be participating in a ceremony on Texas Hero's Square on Saturday morning before riding in the parade later in the day.


----------



## Old Corky (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome to Texas Brother. Just remember, in Texas â€œyâ€™allâ€ is singular and â€œall yâ€™allâ€ is plural. So I hope all y'all love it here.

Corky


----------

